# Home made "goPole"



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

looks good man!

this was my DIY attempt. Its gotten lots of love. note it has another 10" swiffer piece to make it longer that isnt on it now. Also on it was an assortment of random extender mounts.

I essentially took a swiffer (yes the cleaning neo mop thing), took off the handle and 2 of the roughly 10" sections. Threw on the handlebar mount and some tape for vibrations help.

It collapses into roughly 10" pieces and very easily fits in my camelback if I want to put it away.

Im all about the DIY poles


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

I could see making one of these if you needed it ASAP, but why not just drop $15 on an extendable monopod?


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

Why drop money when you have random useable stuff lying around


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

With the macbook and gopro there I wouldn't think $15 is that big of a deal. A kid was at the hill on Saturday using a hockey stick to mount his gopro. The time it takes to DIY a pole and the end result isn't worth $15 to me. When you are at home can you re-attach it to the swiffer to get some cleaning done?


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

The biggest problem i had was lack of support with local big box stores. All my local best buys and Future shops dont have much of a gopro section, so it was either order one online, which could possible take a while or make one.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

If you don't want to order online, you could try checking out your local camera shop if you have one.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Karpediem said:


> With the macbook and gopro there I wouldn't think $15 is that big of a deal. A kid was at the hill on Saturday using a hockey stick to mount his gopro. The time it takes to DIY a pole and the end result isn't worth $15 to me. When you are at home can you re-attach it to the swiffer to get some cleaning done?


You are looking at it the wrong way. Just because you see a couple expensive things sitting there doesn't mean he is frivolous with money. Not spending $15 on something he can make from things laying around may allow him to afford some other nicer things. Don't equate nice things with having money and don't equate having money with being able to just buy anything you want. Most people have money because they don't spend it.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont think Ive seen one that wasnt homemade. Im also impressed with the lack of excessive ducktape on those. If everyone just bought shit when they needed it, innovation wouldnt happen. And why lets the cost cutting corpotrate number crunchers decide what works best. Nice work guys. I like the swifter one the best


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

nice man - I ended up ripping the towel bar off my bathroom wall and wrapping the handle with hockey tape.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ski poles work good for this too. Finally a use for those fucking things!!


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

Karpediem said:


> With the macbook and gopro there I wouldn't think $15 is that big of a deal. A kid was at the hill on Saturday using a hockey stick to mount his gopro. The time it takes to DIY a pole and the end result isn't worth $15 to me. *When you are at home can you re-attach it to the swiffer to get some cleaning done?*


Yes, and that was a major plus for the gf.... 



rfrich74 said:


> You are looking at it the wrong way. Just because you see a couple expensive things sitting there doesn't mean he is frivolous with money. Not spending $15 on something he can make from things laying around may allow him to afford some other nicer things. Don't equate nice things with having money and don't equate having money with being able to just buy anything you want. Most people have money because they don't spend it.


+1 youve got your head on straight


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

one key concept i learned is....the best way to make a profit is to not spend your money.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice mount. I had to look up what "dowels" are. Feel pretty newbie for that one.

I love DIY projects but lack motivation / tools to do them mostly, however this is one that I can sink my teeth into.

Holding the gopro in your hand just does not cut it. Some good, cheap ideas here.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

boardneub said:


> Here she is, to get some of those full body shot perspectives..
> 
> I used some 1" dowels with the flex mount, and some 1/8th aluminum that i put in between the mount to keep tha hard wear secure. Flattened out one end of the dowel and mounted the plate. Well she what kind of footage I can get with it!



Thought about it...but then got the retractable one for $20 folded fits in my shell pocket. Wow. $11 on Ebay...Camera-Handheld-Telescopic-Pole/251129390716


----------

